# Photo Scavenger Hunt



## DenverRalphy (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's an idea for a fun game. 
How many people would be interested in this? Since there seems to be a number of photogs monitoring this forum I thought it may be fun.

Photo Scavenger Hunt
---------------------

*Rules* (can be edited in future based on popular opinion)


First person to snap a pic (and post it) of the requested item, situation, scenery etc and is approved by the requester, gets to pick the next item to be photographed.
If the person who requested the next item is not readily available, general consensus from other participants can approve the pic.
If there is obviously no doubt the pic meets the requirements, no approval needed. I think everybody here can reliably adhere to the honor system
If more than one person submits a pic before general consensus approves it, first person approved gets to pick the next item.
Must be a pic you took yourself. Verifiable by including _'Kindleboards:<your forum name>'_ written/printed on a piece of paper, signboard, lipstick on a wall, or any other method as long as it's _part of the pic_. No photochopping your signature and superimposing it into the pic.
If the requested pic involves a person, the person must be obviously aware of, and approving of, the pic being taken (ie...they're posing or smiling for the camera). For example, if the requested pic is "A man exposing plumber's crack with a piece of fruit protruding from his belt-line." Then said 'man' must be aware you're taking his picture and a willing participant. No unsuspecting victims allowed.
Pics must adhere to the general 'Safe For Work' premise. If you wouldn't wish to be caught with the photo in the workplace, then it isn't appropriate. And by Workplace, this does not include those of you who may work in strip-clubs, houses of irrepute etc..
The person selecting should make an attempt to select something that everyone else should have to make a decent effort to achieve. For example, 'I want to see a pic of a No-Trespassing Sign with a bullet hole in it' would take a bit of effort, whereas 'I want to see a book open to page 20 on a computer desk' would be too simple.
Time limits... this can be debated based on how many people demonstrate an interest. Once a reasonable time limit can be assessed, a pic request can be changed/modified if the task proves too difficult. This rule can be edited later.
The person requesting the next pic is ineligible for submitting a pic for that round. (for obvious reasons)
These rules can be amended, or more rules added if anybody can think of more.

So... to kick this off (maybe it should be somewhat easy to get things rolling), first item requested...

'A dog/cat/pet wearing sunglasses'

Yeah yeah, breaking the rule of making it easy as this can easily be manufactured (I could just as easily have specified it had to be a reptile), but just tryin to get the ball rolling.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

My Avatar wins!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

nope.. sorry Corky, ya missed this rule of his:
Verifiable by including 'Kindleboards:<your forum name>' written/printed on a piece of paper, signboard, lipstick on a wall, or any other method as long as it's part of the pic.

Although I have no doubt that is a picture you took of your poor lil yorkie.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

He didn't say a real cat:


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What a fun game! Luv, my vote is that you're right, he didn't _specify_...


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Luv gets my vote - this game sounds like fun. I'm not a photog but I will certainly lurk!


----------



## DenverRalphy (Mar 24, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> He didn't say a real cat:


Yep yer right, I didn't specify a living creatures lol! You get to pick next luv. 

Corkyb, it would have been nice if you could use your avatar.  As mentioned, there's probably no doubt you took the picture. But rules is rules.  The objective is to get people out-and-about snapping pics.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay! Next up, I need:

_a Kindle in an Easter basket_


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Too easy!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Too easy!


your turn.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK... I'd like _a Kindle, held with two hands (one on the left and one on the right), with the two hands unmistakably belonging to two different people._


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You got it!










If you look you can see they're both "right" hands, one belonging to 8yo DD and one to 41yo DH


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You're up!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Okay! How about let's see a pic of a used candy wrapper? We sure have plenty of them around here today!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

here's mine...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Okay Scarlet, gobble up that Reese's cup and give us the next challenge!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hmmm.... okay, a movie/concert/theater ticket.  from 2010!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> hmmm.... okay, a movie/concert/theater ticket. from 2010!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

your turn!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I need:

something big and the color pink


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Okay, my daughter is fully into this now and submits this for your approval:

Her big pink blanket and her new pink puppy and our puppy's pink puppy toy:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks good to me! She did a great job!

Your turn.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

She's thrilled! LOL Alli would next like to see:

A Poodle


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmm I thought that would be easy, but I don't want to be a threadkiller! Last bump for a poodle or I'll change the item!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Hmmm I thought that would be easy, but I don't want to be a threadkiller! Last bump for a poodle or I'll change the item!


Does this count?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

It counts! Go ahead with the next challenge, Jo!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

How about a Kindle in a lawn/lounge chair.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

How about this ?


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

That works. Bring on the next challenge Lyndl


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

How about a mailbox ( with mail in it)


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

No one gets mail in a mailbox? (I don't have my camera at work or I would take a pic). Really hope that this thread doesn't die!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I do! I do!! Just give me a minute to pick one and size it down!!!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Finally!!! Photobucket kept erroring out! This was fun! I have a mailbox out at the street, but it never gets any use as my "real" mailbox is two streets over.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay Valeri, now you have to post the next challenge!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm... I'd like a picture of a bridge, big or small... but with water under it!  (be creative?  )


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Doesn't have to be a "real" bridge either....  


Anyone  Don't let me be the game killer!!! Please!!!!


----------



## DenverRalphy (Mar 24, 2010)

Once my tired overworked butt get's out of lazy mode, I'll be taking my dog for a walk... there's a bridge along our normal route.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, I've waited long enough. This is a photograph of my background of my computer with text edit opened with my name. The photograph on the background is one of my pictures from my trip to Amsterdam....


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I think it works.  How about another challenge?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Was waiting for Valerigail to post, but okay.....

How about a kindle in a car?


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep, it works!! Wish I had checked in earlier cause I so had my kindle and my camera both in the car!! Darn it!  LOL


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> Yep, it works!! Wish I had checked in earlier cause I so had my kindle and my camera both in the car!! Darn it! LOL


Well, head out to the garage!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

but its dark out there!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> but its dark out there!


sigh.... heard of a flashlight? whatever, tomorrow.... it's scarlet's bedtime.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

if my entry is good then how about a Kindle in the park on the bench.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Kids added for cuteness factor!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Next challenge?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi 5! ValeriGail. Cute kids too.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Since I only remembered to take the pictures because my oldest reminded me while we were in the park... "hey whats the next scavenger hunt picture?"  And I was like "oh yeah, the park!!"  HAHA...  I'm gonna let him pick the next challenge.  

ah man! I forgot to put my little sign in the pictures with my name on it... but guess my kids can mark it as mine! 

He would like to see a picture of a guitar with a kindle.

  Have fun!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't realize until I saw the flash reflection on the pic how full of fingerprint smudges that guitar is.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> I didn't realize until I saw the flash reflection on the pic how full of fingerprint smudges that guitar is.


Awesome!! Or as Dylan said "sweet!" HAHA

The smudges just show that the guitar gets used!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Next challenge.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK.....  how about...  six items on a table, and all six start with the same letter of your choice?

As in...  Kindle, kite, kazoo, kitten, K-mart bag, knife.  But you can't use any of those things (though you could use other K's if you want).


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> OK..... how about... six items on a table, and all six start with the same letter of your choice?
> 
> As in... Kindle, kite, kazoo, kitten, K-mart bag, knife. But you can't use any of those things (though you could use other K's if you want).


Aw darn!! I've got 10 kittens... but putting them on a table might be a bit scary LOL

I Like this challenge!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Awwwww....  couldn't we have a picture of them anyway?  Maybe in the 10,000 words thread?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

cookies, computer, crayons, candy, coins, & Coke bottle


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

challenge?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, that was fast, Luv.  I was hoping to make it more of a challenge.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It was totally an excuse to show off the pink laptop.  


Let's see, how about some rollerskates?


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome!!  I want a pink laptop!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hmm, no action... maybe a new challenge?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh darn...  DD was just out rollerskating this afternoon, and I forgot about this!


----------

